# EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich halte mich sonst eigentlich zurück und stelle keine Links zum Netzwerk ein.
Nun, wo wir 2 Monate nach Start 
nicht nur in den Ministerien, 
sondern als Recherche-Quelle auch 
im Parlament & bei der Bundesregierung angekommen sind,
tue ich es ausnahmsweise trotzdem mal.

Alles was ihr zu dem Thema 
*erlassene, geltende EU-Verordnung: 
**Angler in den EU-Meeres-Gewässern werden wie Berufsfischer behandelt, 
**untermassige Fische müssen entnommen werden, zählen mit zum Baglimit, 
**dürfen aber nicht dem Verzehr zugeführt werden*
wissen müsst:
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik.html

Kurze Erklärung von Thomas auf Facebook.

Und ich zitiere unsere Präsine zu dem Thema,
nachdem wir gestern mal wieder einen kurzen Dialog hatten, der an Absurdität kaum zu toppen war.

-blablabla... _"zu den von der EU-Kommission vorgeschlagenen neuen Fischereivorschriften..."_

=>Das ist kein Vorschlag. Die Verordnung steht und gilt erst mal. Frau Dr. hat das Ganze mal wieder nicht verstanden.

- blablabla... _"Das Rückwurfverbot war bereits im vergangenen Jahr Thema und wurde von mir für den DAFV abgelehnt."_

=>_"ich lehne das Rückwurfverbot für mich auch ab"_
Diese/meine Aussage hat dieselbe politische & faktische Relevanz wie die von Frau Dr.; nämlich gar keine.


----------



## LexLegis (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich sonst eigentlich zurück und stelle keine Links zum Netzwerk ein.
> Nun, wo wir 2 Monate nach Start
> nicht nur in den Ministerien,
> sondern als Recherche-Quelle auch
> ...






Zu wenig eigene Interessenten?



Dann hoffen wir , dass es bei der angeblichen Ausnahme bleibt.


LL


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Sorge du dich mehr darum, dass der DAFV immer noch nicht am Pförtner des Parlaments vorbei kommt.
Und dass wenigstens der Präsine das Tablet für solchen Schnellschuss-Blödsinn mal weggenommen wird, wenn das bei Trump schon nicht klappt. :m


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Zu wenig eigene Interessenten?
> 
> 
> Dann hoffen wir , dass es bei der angeblichen Ausnahme bleibt.
> ...




Hoffen wir mal das das ganze sich nicht um eine Ausnahme handelt #6


Danke für den link!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Zu wenig eigene Interessenten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hör doch auf mit deinem Geschwätz. Der DAFV hat (wieder mal) absolut nichts auf die Reihe gebracht. Das ist die Faktenlage. 

Ich bin froh, dass mein Bezirksverband bzgl. des DAFV klare Kante zeigt: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...rk-mittelfranken-keine-rueckkehr-in-dafv.html

Dieses Interview hat in den Vereinen hier in der Gegend ein sehr positives Echo hervorgerufen und wird von den meisten Vereinsvorständen inhaltlich voll unterstützt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Dieser Einwurf war nicht nur überflüssig, sondern auch ganz schön überheblich #d

Was spricht dagegen, dass Dinge von Relevanz verbreitet werden? 

Ist doch alles den Regeln entsprechend.... 

Wer sich Lex Legis nennt weiß bestimmt woher der Begriff Forum kommt und wozu es dient.....

Keiner ist hier gezwungen alles zu lesen..... und erst recht nicht alles zu kommentieren! 
Falls dir ein Thread oder Thema nicht gefällt klicke bitte künftig einfach weiter....

@ all - bitte zum Thema zurück!


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Moin.

Zumindest wieder Leute die sich um Angler belange kümmern.

Die von Anglern berufenen sind ja nicht in der Lage.

Bitte weiter so.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze eigentlich konform zum Tierschutzgesetz gestaltet werden soll. Der Angler wird hier gezwungen, den Fisch abzuschlagen und gleichzeitig wird ihm eine Verwertung verboten. Was ist also jetzt der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund für das Töten?


----------



## Polarfuchs (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze eigentlich konform zum Tierschutzgesetz gestaltet werden soll. Der Angler wird hier gezwungen, den Fisch abzuschlagen und gleichzeitig wird ihm eine Verwertung verboten. Was ist also jetzt der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund für das Töten?




Stell Dir doch nicht so sinnvolle Fragen, das macht Kopfschmerzen #6


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Bring den toten Fisch in die Biogasanlage. Das ist eine sinnvolle Verwertung laut Staatsanwalt aus dem Norden.
Persönlich finde ich sowas... zk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze eigentlich konform zum Tierschutzgesetz gestaltet werden soll. Der Angler wird hier gezwungen, den Fisch abzuschlagen und gleichzeitig wird ihm eine Verwertung verboten. Was ist also jetzt der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund für das Töten?



Und somit sehe ich die Angelei auf quotierte Arten ab 2019 bereits in Gefahr. Die Tierschützer werden aufschreien und ein Angelverbot auf Dorsch, Mefo, Lachs etc. fordern. Warten wir dann noch einmal ab, bis sich die EU auch die Binnenfischerei so richtig auf die Fahne geschrieben hat. Die Entwürfe liegen ja bereits vor...

Segeln ist übrigens für uns an der Küste eine schöne Alternative zum Angeln! Sondiere bereits die Angebote nach schönen Segelbooten...


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Wo ist der Kotzsmilie??


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze eigentlich konform zum Tierschutzgesetz gestaltet werden soll. Der Angler wird hier gezwungen, den Fisch abzuschlagen und gleichzeitig wird ihm eine Verwertung verboten. Was ist also jetzt der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund für das Töten?



Genau- eine gruselige Gedankenkette, und bei der gerne rigorosen Auslegung verschiedener deutscher Stellen ist nämlich der nächste Gedankenschritt was unter diesen Umständen der vernünftige Grund für das Angeln an sich ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass betonierte Amtsträger in diesem Punkt zu einem gedanklichen Spagat bereit sind, und sich dann lieber für rigorose Ruhe und Ordnung entscheiden, fürs Angeln wärs dann in der Tat Friedhofsruhe.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Habe mir dieses Thema bei Netzwerk-angeln.de auch vor wenigen Tagen durchgelesen und bin dabei fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
 Am meisten schockiert mich dabei die Ruhe in wohl fast allen Angelforen. Wie Fisherbandit1000 schon schrieb, könnte das das Ende für die Angellei auf viele Arten bedeuten.

 Dann kann die EU noch die Ausfälle der Anglerquoten den Berufsfischer zuschlagen und alle sind glücklich. Wo ist der Kotzsmiley

 Mich ärgert gerade auch, dass ich in keinem Verein/Verband bin und somit auch niemanden mit Austritt drohen bzw. aus keinem Verband mehr austreten kann.


----------



## Ørret (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Dank ans Netzwerk....


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Durch den Schwachsinn der EU hat Petra ja bald das erreicht was sie wollen.
Bin mal gespannt wie darauf in den anderen Ländern reagiert wird oder haben die jetzt auch das Obrigkeitsdenken #4 und nehmen alles hin.
Meine Güte is mir übel....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Hallo miteinander




Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie darauf in den anderen Ländern reagiert wird oder haben die jetzt auch das Obrigkeitsdenken #4 und nehmen alles hin..



Das sind die Anglerverbände auf EU-Ebene, die in der EAA organisiert sind:

https://www.eaa-europe.org/about-eaa/members.html

Zur Erinnerung: Die EAA ist die Lobbyvertretung der Angler auf EU-Ebene.
Und die EAA verlangt ausdrücklich die Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in die *Gemeinsame Fischereipolitik *der EU.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Der Aufschrei wäre nur gerechtfertigt, wenn ein hoher Prozentsatz der Fänge untermaßig wären und durch das Rückwurfverbot in der Tonne landen würden.
> Solange am besten nur oder zumindest zum größten Teil  maßige (verwertbare) Fische gefangen werden, wird der Aufschrei nicht größer oder kleiner sein wie jetzt auch schon.
> 
> VG




Aktuell sieht es rund um Fehmarn so aus, dass ein maßiger Dorsch auf 10 untermassige kommt. Wäre der Aufschrei jetzt berechtigt? Oder fehlt gar bei einem Verhältnis von 1:1 der vernünftige Grund? Wer legt das jetzt fest?

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist Segeln eine gute Alternative für mich und meine Familie....


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Sollte diese blödsinnige Regelung kommen, wird es auch Wege geben diese zum Gunsten der Fische auszulegen.
> Wird ja auch heute schon so gemacht.


Genau.
Wie beim Wolfsbarsch.
Eine EU-Regelung stösst auf noch blödsinnigere deutsche Rechtsauslegung. Das Resultat ist ein 100%iges Angelverbot als 'deutscher Sonderfall', der letztendlich keine Sau interessiert.

Die Gefahr, dass das bei dieser Nummer auch genau da endet, ist real!

Und unser Verbands-Dauer-Jubelperser


LexLegis schrieb:


> Zu wenig eigene Interessenten?


 hat in einer besonderen Weise Recht:
Viel zu wenige interessiert das Thema!

Wo bleibt der deutschlandweite Aufschrei bei der Anglerschaft?
Interessiert es wieder keinen, weil ja (zunächst mal) "nur" Meeresangeler betroffen sind?
Wird "es schon nicht so weit kommen", also schlören lassen?
Blindes Vertrauen, dass Politik und Verbände das schon für uns regeln werden?

Der DAFV will die gemeinsame Fischereipolitik, es wird dabei zu noch mehr Nachteilen für deutsche Angler kommen.

Als erstes gilt: streut diese Informationen so weit es geht!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Nachtrag: https://www.facebook.com/jankortemdb/posts/1899959340047045

|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Teil der Verbände ist nicht betroffen, da z.B. weder Österreich noch die Schweiz aktuell an einem Meer liegen. Dänemark hat eine vernünftige Anglerlobby in der EU, ebenso GB (bald Brexit) oder Norwegen. Norwegen macht grundsätzlich eigene Fischereigesetze und ist nur über die "Nördlichen Fischereiabkommen" involviert. Das gilt auch für Island. 

In Deutschland kämpfen wir im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen EU Staaten mit einer ideologischen, schützergeprägten Politik und Angeln hat grundsätzlich einen anderen Stellenwert. 

Zudem haben andere Länder grundsätzlich liberalere Gesetze. Interessant ist dabei auch Dänemark, denn die denken anders über die Aufnahme der Freizeitfischerei in die CFP als von der EAA in meinen Augen dargestellt, zumindest laut einer mir vorliegenden Mail. Dort werden große Gefahren für die dänischen Angler erkennbar.

Ich habe ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben, dass man über diesen Schritt sicherlich nachdenken muss, jedoch die erste Voraussetzung eine deutsche STARKE ANGLERvertretung auf EU Ebene wäre. Also erst einmal den ersten Schritt erledigen und wir können mit einer Diskussion über die Aufnahme in die CFP beginnen. Aber doch nicht wirklich mit dem Inkompetenzteam aus Berlin....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt, interessiert fast keinen.
> An ein deutschlandweites Angelverbot glaubt niemand und untermaßige Fische werden einfach weiterhin zurück gesetzt, EU-Verordnung hin oder her.
> 
> VG



Es hat auch niemand an ein Baglimit geglaubt, als Thomas und ich vor 4 Jahren davor gewarnt haben...

Aber es ist doch schön, dass wir Angler aufgrund der Untätigkeit der Angerlverbände zukünftig gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen müssen.  Wenn also ein generelles Tempolilimit auf Deutschalnds Autobahnen kommt, fahren war auch alle weiter wie bisher? Gott sei dank haben wir Autofahrer eine Lobby....


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Da fehlt mir glatt der Danke Button #6
Hast aufn Punkt getroffen!


----------



## raubangler (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Segeln ist übrigens für uns an der Küste eine schöne Alternative zum Angeln! Sondiere bereits die Angebote nach schönen Segelbooten...



http://windpilot.com/blog/schiffe/gebraucht-kauf/wert-gegen-null/


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



LexLegis schrieb:


> ...


 Kommt unser selbsternannter Rechtsexperte noch mal wieder? |kopfkrat

Ich hätte ja zu gern mal was von ihm zum eigentlichen Thema gehört.
Vor allem, weil Frau Happach-Kormoran so einen Unsinn verbreitet.
Auch andere Verbandlers halten sich in der Sache auffallend zurück,
mockieren sich jedoch reichlich darüber, dass mit der Veröffentlichung des Problems ja "wieder Hetze" betrieben wird.
_"Tötet den Boten, lang lebe die Präsidentin" _#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Ich habe das eben erst gelesen. Da fässt man sich glatt an den Schädel. Diese ganzen weltfremden Regelungen sind so dermaßen Platt.

Und ich sehe es kommen. Wirf man beides in einen Topf und spricht von Management, kann man die Schuld auf beide Teile (Freizeitfischerei vs. Industrielle) schön zusammenwürfeln und das Bild verzerren. Am Ende wird man den Anglern noch die Schuldkarte dank fehlender Lobby zuwerfen.

Soviel Blödsinn und das um diese Uhrzeit. Aber gut, die Entscheider stammen scheinbar auch aus der Urzeit.......


----------



## Hans52152 (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Bei "deutsche Umwelthilfe" oder "Change.org" kann man eine Petition für das Rückwurfverbot unterstützen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Bei "deutsche Umwelthilfe" oder "Change.org" kann man eine Petition für das Rückwurfverbot unterstützen.



Ich wäre bei der Unterstützung vorsichtig.

Die Idee ist zweifellos eine gute, bis man sie eins zu eins auf den Angler anwendet.  Und das droht uns zu mindest.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Hallo,

als Angler ist man bei unseren Politikern leider in der Zwickmühle.

Einerseits möchte man gerne Nachhaltigkeit und Bestandsmanagement unterstützen, andererseits muss man damit rechnen als Feigenblatt oder Sündenbock herhalten zu müssen.

Also nach dem Motto. Wenn man die Berufsfischer schon nicht in den Griff kriegt, dann schieben wir halt Angelverbote als Maßnahme vor.

Scheint ja so im Fehmarnbelt oder bei den Dorschquoten gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Wollebre (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand an ein Baglimit geglaubt, als Thomas und ich vor 4 Jahren davor gewarnt haben...
> 
> 
> Hatte damals sinngemäß geschrieben das 10000 Angler schnellstens zur Demo nach Berlin müssen.....
> ...


----------



## nostradamus (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es hat auch niemand an ein Baglimit geglaubt, als Thomas und ich vor 4 Jahren davor gewarnt haben...
> ...


----------



## FlyfishKöter (6. August 2018)

*AW: EU-Rückwurfverbot - Untermassige Fische abknüppeln*

Moin,



Wollebre schrieb:


> Da ich mich nicht weiter ärgern will sind Angeln in Nord- und Ostsee Vergangenheit.
> Gibt wunderschöne Alternativen und im Herbst gehts dafür mal auf die Seychellen.



Schon schräg, oder? Im Kopf versuche ich mir auch schon schönzureden, dass Dänemark ja eigentlich "um die Ecke liegt". Obwohl die bei Nord- und Ostsee ja auch betroffen wären von den EU-Regelungen. Im Binnenland ist die Freizeitfischerei in Dänemark ja eher ungefährdet. 

Gruß von der Küste
FFK


----------

